# glancing (guppies and mollies)



## pinkguppy (Apr 22, 2007)

*

Hi Guys! First post here on any fish forum!

Here Goes... my guppy and molly fry have been "glancing," or suddenly scratching themselves on the tank and decorations. What do I need to do/get to cure them of this?

The biowheel filter mechanism stopped working. So, I'm doing daily water changes until I get a new one (soon).

After much googling, I noticed the gills of the guppy fry ARE slightly reddish. But I might be imagining that, when they are actually normal and healthy... though slightly red. They have no white spots on them (so maybe it's not ich). I obtained the molly fry two days ago, so maybe everyone is stressed from the new aquarium dynamics. 

If anyone has ideas, especially on any immediate treatment to take, please advise. Thanks a bunch!*


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Melafix according to it's recommended dosing is what I would try first if were my fish.

Should be available at you LFS or chain pet store.

TR


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

What are your water parameters? I suspect presence of ammonia or nitrites as behind the reddening of the gills. Another could be gill flukes but hopefully not. We'll need your water parameters before we dig deeper.


----------



## pinkguppy (Apr 22, 2007)

*teeny white/gray moving "dots" look like bugs*

*
Thanks guys. Another thing I found in the tank were period or smaller . : sized gray/white/darkish specs that move around. They look and move like bugs. 

I'll find my canister of quick dips and give you the full report tomorrow evening, Blue! *


----------



## pinkguppy (Apr 22, 2007)

*organic healing*

*Parameters:

nothing out of the ordinary! 
no nitrite, no nitrate, no ammonia. Hm. 
Surely my Jungle test strips couldn't be wrong...I'm cycling another tank and nitrites are registering there. 

Welp, more constant water changes and salt in to replace the outgoing water. Also, I got a heater that automatically sets to 78 degrees... is this high enough in temperature to help cure the disease? 

So far I'm going organic on the healing ... :wink:*


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Well done with the update.

I would recommend you buy API Freshwater Master test kit in liquid form for accurate readings. Test strips can be misleading.


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Are the fish trying to eat the bugs?

I would up the water changes then medicate. What an odd behavior. :shock:


----------



## pinkguppy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Glancing has stopped! Here's what I did...*

*Update on glancing fish:

I moved the fish to a new and cycled tank. They have since stopped glancing! The old tank's filter stopped working, so there was a buildup of green water. This probably means there was too much ammonia, no? Despite water changes every other day, the water would not clear up in the old tank. But in the new tank things are fine and dandy for now. 

Going the organic route, I added 1/2 tsp of aquarium salt, but no medicines to the tank. I did add a heater to the new tank... Tetra heater that maintains 78 degrees. 

So for anyone else dealing with the glancing problem, I would recommend:

1. Check biological filtration -- cycled tank, working filter to clear away ammonia
2. Aquarium salt
3. Heater
4. This forum and all of the nice people who are here to help! Thanks, guys!*


----------

